# Fargo man arrested for clearing snow with flamethrower



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

I would have like to see this in person. 
http://neighborshame.com/fargo-man-arrested-clearing-snow-flamethrower/


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

> "puff the magic dragon spewing mayhem all over hell,"


LOL Awesome line


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

The will power to move 4 billion tons of white bullsh*t line is going on my business cards


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats awesome. Flamethrower snow removal.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Boomer123;1740802 said:


> I would have like to see this in person.
> http://neighborshame.com/fargo-man-arrested-clearing-snow-flamethrower/
> 
> http://neighborshame.com/wp-content/uploads/
> 2013/12/Flamethrowing-Snow-Story.jpg


Image? Say it isn't true.


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Only in the Dakotas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I hate nosy neighbors. Mind your own business.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

m.williams;1741101 said:


> The will power to move 4 billion tons of white bullsh*t line is going on my business cards


:laughing:


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

"Puff the magic dragon, unleashed the inferno" ...............


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, can you point it over this way, my crack pipe went out. LOL


----------

